

That Long, Long Road From Idea to Success - ansin
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/05/technology/start-ups/05essay.html?src=twr

======
tokenadult
Interesting discussion of a start-up with an idea I would like to apply in my
daily work and personal life.

"GreenPrint’s travails are all too common for small technology companies. 'The
gulf between invention and innovation is often a huge one that many
entrepreneurs can’t cross,' said Scott D. Anthony, president of Innosight, a
consulting firm.

In other words, it’s not easy to turn a bright idea into a genuine business."

------
dflock
It might not be helping GreenPrint that they have an excellent long standing
and successful direct competitor in FinePrint:
<http://www.fineprint.com/products/fineprint/index.html>

I used to use FinePrint back when I used Windows and it's really quite good.

